
David Sinclair on preprint claiming 54% age reversal in rats - k00b
https://twitter.com/davidasinclair/status/1259912928695857152
======
jakeogh
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1259912928695857152.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1259912928695857152.html)

Accidental death is ~50/100k/lifetime. So 0.9995^n = 1/2 is our accidental
halflife. That's ~1400 lifetimes, or about 100k years. Someone please check.

------
GaryNumanVevo
_Similarly, young mouse blood rejuvenated the hearts and muscles of old mice._

I don't like where this is going. "Sell your young blood to aging old
billionaires!"

~~~
melling
There are about 2100 billionaires in the world. I’d said the market is much
larger than that.

Decades ago I used to sell my plasma when I was in college for a little extra
cash. If this actually works, you could probably pay your way through college
by donating plasma. I think I did it every week.

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
I don't know if I like the idea of literally selling my lifeblood to go to
college

~~~
TomMarius
Why do you need to go to college so bad?

